# wheel weights or suitcase weights



## tisenberg

For plowing... wheel weights or suitcase weights? 

I'm not looking forward to drilling holes in the rims. I'm not sure of the stress the weights will have on the hitch.

Opinions?


----------



## Tractorguy

*Weights*

When I've used Wheel weights, they always mounted in some of the exising holes in the rim. I never needed to drill anything.....

Suitcase weights seem like they'd be handier, but the mounting place might sometimes interfere with using some implements.

Just my thoughts.......


----------



## tisenberg

I had to drill on my Sentinal and I do not have holes in my L 130 either.


----------



## guest

Im Getting suitcase weights, but am concerned that they will interfere with my 'hitch hole' as i want to pull a spreader for sanding... 

i think ill fill the tires also... to compensate in case i need to remove the suitcase weights. 

so i vote both.


----------



## Sergeant

*wheel weights*

I know right now JD seems to be doing away with the wheel weight Idea right now and pushing the use of suitcase weights. Ihave used both suitcase and wheel weights. I prefer suitcase weights the are easier to use. I use suitcase weights on my Cub2206 when I'm tilling with it. I use wheel weights on my White GT2055 when plowing snow in the winter. And plan on buying more suitcase weights for my JD X485 to use in the ballest box. Either one will work. I would use both for plowing.


----------



## bontai Joe

I have used wheel weights in the past, but am switching to suitcase weights. They are easier and much quicker to put on and take off. They do not have to be removed to change a tire. and they are useable front or rear, and from machine to machine depending on the application. In my application, I have to fabricate a weight bracket, but the new Deere garden tractors will allow the suitcase weights to hook directly to the rear of the frame with no bracket (slick engineering!)


----------



## DeereBob

I have been able to use the same 4 suitcase weights on all 3 of my JD tractors. I only use them for snowblowing and have had no problems and never considered anything else.


----------



## Live Oak

I am not sure if this particular method of mounting would be practical as it limits use of some impliments but I figured maybe you might be interested. I already have a 3 pt. hitch fabricated by a friend and I may try this weight rack. Those suitcase weights are pricey! Yowwsaaah! mg: 


Suitcase Weight Rack


----------



## Argee

That's one of the pitfalls of suitcase weights. They take up the area of a rear implement. Also you forget they're on there and you end up with broken siding or a ding in your pole barn. I hate when that happens.:duh:


----------



## Ingersoll444

I have wheel weights on my tractors. I never remove them. Eaven in the summer, they seem to make the tractors a little more stable on any hils, and stop most tire spinning in the damp aeras. Plus how often do you remove the wheels? I have to take one off of my 224, becouse of a flat, and this is the first time it has been off sence I have had it. Now I do need more weight sometimes,[tilling, log splitter] and for that I add on more.


----------



## guest

couldnt do that paul, the weights would cover up my chrome hubs!!

But the suitcase weights do make it hard to pull implements; like a spreader or anything with a lever, and they add close to a foot to the tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *couldnt do that paul, the weights would cover up my chrome hubs!!
> 
> *


Two words......

CHROME WEIGHTS


----------



## MowHoward2210

I'm going to stray slightly OT here, but here was my cheapskate way to add ballast for my FEL. (See attachment at bottom)

It also makes a nice little roller for small jobs. I couldn't make it much bigger because of the angles of the draft links going toward the tractor. I used the draftlinks spacer rod that came with the tractor for an axle. Conduit, vinyl flooring, two wooden wire reels, 280 lbs of quickcrete and duct tape make up the rest. It gives me 380 lbs of ballast with my wheel weights. It cost me less than 10 dollars. Heres a link for more pics after you all stop laughing. Ballast/Roller pics


----------



## jodyand

*Look like*

it will do some heavy duty stripping too are you kin to Red Green with all that duck tape.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210

Hey, I never thought about the stripping. I dont know who or what Red Green is.

The reason for the duct tape is that I had intended to remove the wooden end caps and the vinyl covering I used for the concrete form. But before I did that, I tested the roller out. I had too much sway in the draft link adjustment, and the edge of the draft link chewed through and knocked off one of the wooden end caps and also chewed the edges of the concrete. I fixed the sway, but thought the 90 degree edges on the concrete wouldnt last long, so I just wrapped everything in duct tape!

The tape is holding up well. My friend asked what happens when the tape starts coming off. Simple: Add more tape!


----------



## Live Oak

I have about 55 gallons of rim saver fluid in each rear tire but I still need more rear ballast with the 430 FEL.


----------



## MowHoward2210

Yeah, the 380 lbs that I cobbled together is about right for what I'll be doing. Your 430 FEL could probably pick my up my 2210, flip it around a few times, and set it down.


----------



## bontai Joe

moehoward2210,
Red Green is a character on the Red Green show from Canada. Some PBS stations show it here in the states. He is a philosopher, craftsman, engineer and leader of Possum Lodge. It's a very funny show!!!! The man uses duct tape for everything and is known for saying that "You can see the quality of the craftsmanship by the smoothness of the duct tape." Also, "Spare the duct tape and spoil the job!" I hope you can find it in your local TV listings as it is definitely worth a 1/2 hour to watch.


----------



## tisenberg

The Red Green show is haliarious. Between him and McGyver, they are the kings of duct tape.


----------



## Chipmaker

Personally I prefer any weight that is added without taxing the axles or susupensions etc.......... That limits the weights to either wheel mount or tire filled. I normally leave on my wheel weights. Suitcase weights are handy for those times when a little extra is needed. I don't really even like the looks of suitcase weights, and thats why I cast in the wieghts into my bumper and grill guard I made for my 1720 Ford. Suitcase weights give the machine that added "power macho look" like its really a prime mover though!

Wheel weights keep the machines center of gravity and tilting point much lower as well.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Personally I prefer any weight that is added without taxing the axles or susupensions etc.......... That limits the weights to either wheel mount or tire filled. I normally leave on my wheel weights. Suitcase weights are handy for those times when a little extra is needed. I don't really even like the looks of suitcase weights, and thats why I cast in the wieghts into my bumper and grill guard I made for my 1720 Ford. Suitcase weights give the machine that added "power macho look" like its really a prime mover though!
> 
> Wheel weights keep the machines center of gravity and tilting point much lower as well. *


I agree on the "MACHO" look, but also agree with keeping the center of gravity low. Like Tim Allen says "More POWER":smiles:


----------



## MowHoward2210

So is my homemade duct taped Flintstone wheel ballast "macho"?


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *So is my homemade duct taped Flintstone wheel ballast "macho"? *


Definitely!!!:thumbsup: Your in the club!!:lmao:


----------



## wheely_boy

I think suitcase weights would be a problem for plowing snow. By putting the weight on the back side of the axel, you are essentially lightening up the front end of the tractor. The thing that limits my plowing efficiency the most is by far my ability to steer the tractor. Adding suitcase weights might be good for doing "back-of-head-banging" wheelies, though.


----------



## Live Oak

tisenberg, I see you are from Manasas. I grew up around there and my family is in your neck of the woods over in Fauquier county outside of Warrenton. My father still farm about 600 acres. Did pretty good with the soy beans this year. Small world! 
:cheers:


----------



## bontai Joe

wheely boy,
How much does your snow plow weigh? Mine is over 200 pounds and I want the weight on the back to lighten up the front so it is easier to steer. I guess some tractors are lighter up front than others. The 318 has power steering, but my old 316s use "armstrong" steering.


----------



## Argee

wheely_boy and bontai joe - I have to agree with both of you in part.
This year I filled the tires in lieu of putting the weight bracket and weights on. I have noticed the steering is a little heavier. I'm going to take some plate slabs and mount it directly to the drawbar and see if that lightens the steering somewhat.


----------



## ducati996

Its a fine balance when using suitcase weights, too much and it makes your front end lighter. Sometimes too light and you have less effective front steering. When your attachment is raised you have the full down force on your front end wheels. When its lowered to the surface, your front end is now being raised by the suitcase weights in the rear. Your front wheels tend to slide more in snow

My thoughts would be a lesser amount on the suitcase, more on the wheel weight (with possible fluid in wheels)...the small suitcase counter acts some weight from the attachment, but you dont want alot like the total weight of the attachment..
Trial and error I guess to see what combo works best per machine.

Duc


----------



## tisenberg

Chief --> Yup, small world. That is right around the corner.

Wheely --> What about rear suitcase weights and front weights too?


----------



## slipshod

*ballast*

On my 4600 Deere I use the backhoe for ballast . Fel is fairly useless until there is weight on the rear of the machine.The pulverizer, scraper box,or rototiller seems to work well also.


----------



## Live Oak

Not sure if you guys have seen these before but just in case you have not; they are a very effective and much less expensive solution to wheel weights. 

EZ Weights


----------



## MowHoward2210

Chief:

Do you think there is any adverse componant wear by having an extra 125Lbs per rear wheel on a smaller CUT such as a 2210?


----------



## bontai Joe

I can't imagine 250 pounds on the wheels of a 2210 causing any measurable wear at all. Think of how heavy some rear attachments (back hoe, brush cutter, etc) are and know that the weight of those attachments was considered when designing the tractor. If you are adding the weight to the wheels themselves, then none of that weight is pushing down on the axel or bearings, just down on the tires.


----------



## Live Oak

Mow, anytime you add extra weight like we are talking about there is to some degree an added wear and tear component (very small in my opinion). But you have purchased this tractor to do jobs that may require the extra weight to get the job done efficiently. I would think the wear and tear component would be greater attempting to use an under ballasted tractor (slipping & sliding) as opposed to have the added weight to attain the desired tractor performance (within reasonable limits of course) Short answer, no, I don't think you are hurting anything by adding the weight. If you have doubts and have concerns with respect to warranty coverage; contact your dealer and run this by them. They have the last word on warranty compatibility. If you look in your owner's manual for the FEL (not sure if you have that or not) it tells you the recommended ballast weight which in my case is far more weight than I would consider using. My 430 manual recommends fluid ballast and wheel weights or rear ballast weights. If you don't want all of that weight on the tractor all the time; a 3 pt. ballast weight box might be a good compromise. You can remove it for when you don't want it installed.


----------



## MowHoward2210

Thanks, guys, for the quick responses. I have 50lb weights on each side, and will probably up that at a later date via more Deere weights or the EZWeights that Chief linked to. I guess I was thinking in terms of leaving them on all the time, as I will be switching between mowing and FEL work frequently on my acreage. 
I plan to keep 3-5 acres "finished mowed" around my future house with my 62" MMM. The rest will knocked down once or twice a year with my fatherinlaw's 8ft bushhog and tractor. What I will keep mowed is fescue pastureland that mowed pretty nice this fall except for the softball sized rock I hit (ouch). I'm not too worried about soil compaction with the wheel weights and turfs, as I don't want to be obsessed with the " perfect yard" like I am where I'm at now. There's a big difference betw 3-5 acres and 10k sq feet!


----------



## ducati996

I keep forgetting this area is for CUTs and larger...my earlier .02 cents as most could tell was for the garden tractor weights recomendations...
Cuts can handle significant amount more weight. As much as a garden tractors total weight in some cases....

Duc


----------



## Live Oak

SO................what did we end up deciding on............suitcase or wheel weights??? ig: :idea:


----------



## caseman-d

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *For plowing... wheel weights or suitcase weights?
> 
> I'm not looking forward to drilling holes in the rims. I'm not sure of the stress the weights will have on the hitch.
> 
> Opinions? *


What size tractor are wanting to put weights on. Most JD's already have holes drilled. Depending if you have a new or old JD as to which weights you need. The and best thing about wheel weight is once they are on you can leave them on. They are out of your way, not getting in your way. Saves lots back breaking work.

caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak

Unless you can find some used wheel or suitcase weights somewhere; the cost of either type of weight is prohibitive. Loading the tire is the most cost effective then wheel weights, and then the suitcase weights.


----------



## tisenberg

My wheels were not pre-drilled and the setup called for suitcase weights. Can I just tell you that suitcase weights ROCK!!!! Yes, went that route and it's a nice setup. I'm thinking about modifing the hanging bracket so it will hold four instead of two. Not because I need them, but just in case I do need them.


----------



## Live Oak

Did you find some used suitcase weights somewhere? The 42 lb. John Deere Quick-Tach suitcsase weithts cost over $54 apeice new!


----------



## tisenberg

I forget what I paid, but I bought them new at the JD dealer. I think they were less than that.


----------



## bontai Joe

I bought my 42 pounders at Deere less than 2 months ago for $45. Approx. a dollar a pound is pretty much the going rate at most places.


----------



## Live Oak

That is a pretty good price Joe. That is about the same price I get with a discount.


----------



## Live Oak

The really cool suitcase weights are the 70 pounders if you can find them. They are an obsolete part and restricted to whatever stock is on hand at the dealer.


----------

